# saddles



## amicus (Mar 2, 2007)

One used to able to get white men's saddles but now they seem to be almost non existent. A few years back that's all you would see the pros use.

What changed?


----------



## bmach (Apr 13, 2011)

They get dirty?


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

bmach said:


> They get dirty?


Exactly! I can't figure out who would want a white saddle or white handlebar tape unless you enjoy constant cleaning.


----------



## No Time Toulouse (Sep 7, 2016)

Are you talking about a white saddle for men, or a saddle for white men?


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

Lombard said:


> Exactly! I can't figure out who would want a white saddle or white handlebar tape unless you enjoy constant cleaning.


have both.

keeping them clean is not an issue.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

amicus said:


> One used to able to get white men's saddles but now they seem to be almost non existent. A few years back that's all you would see the pros use.
> 
> What changed?


I couldn't find any either...

https://www.google.com/search?q=whi...wYXiAhWRMn0KHeiRDFYQ_AUIDigB&biw=1807&bih=946


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

No Time Toulouse said:


> Are you talking about a white saddle for men, or a saddle for white men?


I laughed out loud when I read the OP, too.


----------



## amicus (Mar 2, 2007)

Opus51569 said:


> I laughed out loud when I read the OP, too.


Really and how would you interpret part of my OP which states "A few years back that's all you would see the pros use."

But if that rattles your cage, so be it.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

amicus said:


> But if that rattles your cage, so be it.


No, what "rattled his cage" was that you said, "One used to able to get white men's saddles"


Which can be read as *Are you talking about a white saddle for men, or a saddle for white men?*


And yea.... that was FUNNY.


----------



## amicus (Mar 2, 2007)

tlg said:


> No, what "rattled his cage" was that you said, "One used to able to get white men's saddles"
> 
> 
> Which can be read as *Are you talking about a white saddle for men, or a saddle for white men?*
> ...


You win


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

tlg said:


> No, what "rattled his cage" was that you said, "One used to able to get white men's saddles"
> 
> 
> Which can be read as *Are you talking about a white saddle for men, or a saddle for white men?*
> ...


Done in by the dangling modifier... 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## steelbikerider (Feb 7, 2005)

Been using White Fizik and White Concor Light saddles for years - never a problem. 

In the last year, something changed. Concor's are sale. I did find some Fabrick saddles in black and white that work - but they don't look as good as all white.


----------



## amicus (Mar 2, 2007)

steelbikerider said:


> Been using White Fizik and White Concor Light saddles for years - never a problem.
> 
> In the last year, something changed. Concor's are sale. I did find some Fabrick saddles in black and white that work - but they don't look as good as all white.


Thank you


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

amicus said:


> One used to able to get white men's saddles but now they seem to be almost non existent. A few years back that's all you would see the pros use.
> 
> What changed?


It's called fashion, Amicus. Look it up. 



Styes changed. We're into black, matte and on the other spectrum sharp colors that pop.


----------



## Bee-an-key (May 5, 2007)

Lombard said:


> Exactly! I can't figure out who would want a white saddle or white handlebar tape unless you enjoy constant cleaning.


I have Fizik white tape and saddles on 4 bikes. My challenge to others with dirty tape is what are you doing that your hands are so dirty? I wear gloves, but they are white and they are not dirty either.


----------

